

Ask HN: Self Hosted Webmail IMAP Client? - x0054

I used to run an email server before, it was fun before, but some how nowadays, it&#x27;s not a task I want to be bothered with :)<p>However, I am growing more and more concerned with having google be in charge of all my emails. I would like to setup a system similar to Tiny Tiny RSS for email. Perhaps something like a fully featured IMAP client that runs on a server and has a web based interface. I am currently looking at Roundcube, but perhaps there are better alternatives? The idea is to let some one else worry about receiving, spam filtering, and sending mail and such, but have all the mail stored on a server I have in my physical possession, not for privacy, I know privacy is an illusive dream these days, but for security, in case google decides to pull the plug on my account for some reason.
======
JoachimSchipper
I don't really understand what you're asking, but...

If you're worried about Google deciding to suspend service, the easiest
solution is to use Google Apps for Domains, which costs you a domain
registration (~$10/yr at lots of places; search HN or the web for
recommendations). If Google ever decides to boot you, move your domain - you
can keep the same e-mail address. Be sure to keep backups of your mail; I like
offlineimap, which is also useful if you e.g. occasionally want to mail from
the train.

------
a3n
[http://isync.sourceforge.net/](http://isync.sourceforge.net/)

isync, now mbsync but still called isync in the ubuntu repositories, may do
what you want. It's a command line utility, you may be able to set up a cron
job.

I've never used it. My impression is that a) it was originally an imap to
local maildir sync, but b) you could sync remote imap to local imap.

------
andrewcooke
not sure exactly what you're looking for, but here's what i do:

    
    
      - download from isp using getmail via a cron job
      - store in local imap directories using procmail
      - use mutt in a shell window to read
      - use mairix to search
    

on top of that, in the past, i have run an imap server (dovecot was simplest
iirc) and squirrelmail, to give web access. but it was more trouble than it
was worth (i have mutt configured to handle the odd html only email via w3c).

~~~
andrewcooke
sorry, talking rubbish. "local imap directories" should read "local maildir
directories". i think getmail can also deliver directly to maildir if you
don't want procmail in the middle.

and in case the last part wasn't clear, dovecot can serve imap from those
maildir directories for squirrelmail to display.

finally, in my experience, opensuse is the easiest linux distro to get this
kind of thing working on. the Yast tool strikes a good balance - it gives you
auto-config for simple tasks, but you can still drill down to standard config
files when needed.

------
davenull
I use roundcube, it's actually fairly well-featured, and has worked reliably
for years.

